# emts and tattoos



## nevets_eural (Dec 9, 2010)

hey im starting my emt-b school in jan. and me and my wife were planning on getting some tattoos around that time, its her first one so i would love to get one with her..... the problem is that i have decided that my next one would be a sleeve on one of my arms but was just a little nervous about getting it and then being able to get hired after school is finished, any thoughts on the situation?  i have no problem covering it up with long sleeve shirts or what ever just wondering if maybe my future employer would maybe look down on me and go with someone who didnt have the tattoos.


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

nevets_eural said:


> hey im starting my emt-b school in jan. and me and my wife were planning on getting some tattoos around that time, its her first one so i would love to get one with her..... the problem is that i have decided that my next one would be a sleeve on one of my arms but was just a little nervous about getting it and then being able to get hired after school is finished, any thoughts on the situation?  i have no problem covering it up with long sleeve shirts or what ever just wondering if maybe my future employer would maybe look down on me and go with someone who didnt have the tattoos.


anything that shows while wearing your uniform needs to be covered up. Most employers ive met dont mind as long as your always covering them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2010)

MedJPavlo said:


> anything that shows while wearing your uniform needs to be covered up. Most employers ive met dont mind as long as your always covering them.



NOt always true. But good advice anyways. All of mine are either covered by my watch or short sleeves when I'm in uniform. Although in a few months that won't be true any longer


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> NOt always true. But good advice anyways. All of mine are either covered by my watch or short sleeves when I'm in uniform. Although in a few months that won't be true any longer


what part isnt true?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2010)

MedJPavlo said:


> what part isnt true?



The whole anything that shows in uniform needs to be covered part. Not all services have that retarded rule. Maybe when some old people start croaking it will go away entirely


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> The whole anything that shows in uniform needs to be covered part. Not all services have that retarded rule. Maybe when some old people start croaking it will go away entirely


really? damn..i need a new job.


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 9, 2010)

but as a rule of thumb so to speak if i cover them up i should be okay


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

nevets_eural said:


> but as a rule of thumb so to speak if i cover them up i should be okay


i wanna say yes.


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 9, 2010)

because she really wants me to get one with her and if i do thats what its gonna be... a sleeve up my arm


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2010)

nevets_eural said:


> but as a rule of thumb so to speak if i cover them up i should be okay



Yea. The only 100% disqualifying tattoos I've ever seen are face tats. But if you get yours in places where a short sleeve t-shirt covers them you should be ok. If you don't mind wearing something like underarmour year round, dependent on service, you could get them all the way down your arm if you wanted


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 9, 2010)

maybe even put the star of life in it, noticed that a lot of the paramedics around my town have it tattooed somewhere, is that like a tradition?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2010)

nevets_eural said:


> maybe even put the star of life in it, noticed that a lot of the paramedics around my town have it tattooed somewhere, is that like a tradition?



A lot of people like getting them once they get certified. I actually have one on the back of my right shoulder.


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

nevets_eural said:


> maybe even put the star of life in it, noticed that a lot of the paramedics around my town have it tattooed somewhere, is that like a tradition?


im getting "glorified taxi driver" tatted on my back. naw jus kidding. i wanna get a star tattoo


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 9, 2010)

alright well cool beans  hopefully everything will work out thanks for all the imput everyone


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2010)

Many quality systems will not allow any exposed tats.  It is not just about what the system wants it is also to avoid offending or even upsetting patients.  Some idiots get grim reapers and wonder why patients or patients families get upset.


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 9, 2010)

lol yeah i could see where that could be a problem


----------



## Aidey (Dec 9, 2010)

Every service is different. Some don't care, some required they are covered and others won't hire you. Basically is it a risk you are going to have to decide if you want to take or not, and go from there. My personal feeling is that if you haven't gotten it yet, get it somewhere easily hidden because it will make things a lot easier in the long run.


----------



## reaper (Dec 9, 2010)

EMT jobs are hard to come by. Do you want to take the chance? There an abundance of EMT's looking for work. If an employer does not like tats, they have plenty of people to pick from that do not have them.

Why not wait till you find work and see how they feel about them. Instead of putting yourself out of the running, right away!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Dec 9, 2010)

Nevets,
I would think past EMT as for the most part it won't make you rich and health care is full of people that are more than a little stodgy. Are full sleeves really what you want to be your first impression on a paramedic preceptor, or a nursing instructor? With that being said though, I have tats and they show when I wear scrubs and peek out below short sleeve shirts but they are tasteful and I have a fairly permissive employer. Would I get them again knowing what I know probably, full sleeves most likely not though.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 9, 2010)

I know some tattos that have EMTs permanently attached.


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 9, 2010)

geez im getting two different perspectives here, yes and no, yes i want to get them if its okay if i can cover them up while at work, and no if it may hinder my employment even if i cover them up so i wont get it..... i guess i will talk with my teacher when i actually start school, that seems to be the answer to all my questions on all my post cuz seems like every where is different, but thanks for all the information


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2010)

So this is my thought.

I have tattoos, a large one on my back and a full sleeve on my leg, it has never been a problem for me on any job, granted I have never worked an actual EMS job, but I have had quite a few different jobs and this is the way I went about it with my tattoos:

If you have them and they are covered during your interviews, how are they going to know you have them? There's no way it would affect a company's decision to hire you. 

After you get hired, ask about the company tattoo policy....problem solved.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 10, 2010)

I know that our school has decided to make any student with exposed tattoo's cover them during their field and clinical rotations.  Even as instructors we have to now wear long sleeve shirts if we have exposed tats.

Most of the local companies will not allow exposed tats. I only know of 1 that has no policy against tats.

I'd suggest if you get them, get them where they aren't seen until you're established somewhere.  As was stated, consider your long term goals as well, and whether they'll be accepted.  I have many, all hidden from sight excpept for a small bit near my elbows.  I want badly to get my forearms done, but right now, i'm gonna keep them hidden.


----------



## Bullets (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't think of any EMS company around here that allows exposed tattoos, in fact I think every public service requires their personnel to cover any ink. The local PD won't hire based on the design of individual tattoos, and I know the fire guys always wear long sleeves or arm shivers


----------



## emt_irl (Dec 10, 2010)

personally i dont like tatoo's as it is.. but in a professional service such as ems, i think it gives off the wrong impression and doesnt look professional.

now if they can be covered up easily like if it were on the back or shoulder then its ok, but any visible tat's in my book are a no no


----------



## firecoins (Dec 10, 2010)

If they are covered up, how would your employer know?


----------



## Bullets (Dec 10, 2010)

firecoins said:


> If they are covered up, how would your employer know?



They ask?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2010)

I have yet to ever be asked in an interview if I have tattoos or not. If you dont present it they arent going to go digging for it.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 10, 2010)

Bullets said:


> They ask?



I don't know any employer who asked if they couldn't see one to begin with.


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 10, 2010)

well i already have one by my elbow on the forearm side of my arm so sleeve or no sleeve if they have a strict no tat showing policy i will have to cover my arm anyway so i guess i dont see what it would matter not looking to get anything offensive or gang related so i dont see what the prob would bee if im willing to cover it while on duty, also i have a few friends that are respected members of the community that have them on there lower arms, one in particular is a successfull realistate salesman with both arms with sleeves, but they cover them up when at work, so thanks for all the input and info guys but i think ill take my chances and hope for the best


----------



## Pittsburgh77 (Dec 10, 2010)

My company is okay with exposed tattoos, subject to approval.

If they're not approved, you have to wear long-sleeve Under Armour with short sleeved shirts or company issused long sleeve shirts.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2010)

And another one chooses what they want rather than what the patients might want.  Oh well it's not as if patients come first.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2010)

medic417 said:


> And another one chooses what they want rather than what the patients might want.  Oh well it's not as if patients come first.



As the older generation is dying off, I'm finding that tattoos are becoming more accepted than they were even 5 years ago. I honestly find the generalization that tattoos mean the person is not a professional or is a bad person to be offensive. This is one of the few areas that I happen to disagree with you I think.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 10, 2010)

medic417 said:


> And another one chooses what they want rather than what the patients might want.  Oh well it's not as if patients come first.



I can't agree with this, because it is an issue that has no bearing on the provider's competence and the care they provide. What if the patient is made uncomfortable due to a provider's race or gender? Should we accomodate that? Where do we draw the line?

Tatoos have no bearing on your ability. Give me the guy with full sleeves and a neck tat who can articulate pharmacodynamics over the wholesome guy/girl who's fresh out of TEEX any day.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well why we disagree I guess my biggest frustration is the fact that the OP obviously already had made up their mind that no matter what anyone else said they were getting the tat.  So why the heck did they even ask?  A quick search would have shown them the varied opinions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Well why we disagree I guess my biggest frustration is the fact that the OP obviously already had made up their mind that no matter what anyone else said they were getting the tat.  So why the heck did they even ask?  A quick search would have shown them the varied opinions.



You do have a point there. Honestly, half the threads asking 'should I do this or not?' seem like the poster has their mind made up before they click 'submit'


----------



## ResearchTriangle (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a full sleeve and whenever I need to look business professional I put on a long sleeve shirt and not :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. If thats the company's policy then follow it, where someone said that it doesn't adversely affect your patient care it doesn't improve it either.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 10, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You do have a point there. Honestly, half the threads asking 'should I do this or not?' seem like the poster has their mind made up before they click 'submit'



Of course they do, most people are looking for a cheerleading section for a marginal choice. If they were truly interested in what to do they would research a choice somewhere besides a message board where a bunch of no life EMS geeks hang out:wacko:.


----------



## firemedic07 (Dec 10, 2010)

Joel.Sorah said:


> I have a full sleeve and whenever I need to look business professional I put on a long sleeve shirt and not :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. If thats the company's policy then follow it, where someone said that it doesn't adversely affect your patient care it doesn't improve it either.



it could affect pt care for the better if they got something funny tattooed on there that helps them remember dosage calcs and stuff to that affect lmao


----------



## Sandog (Dec 11, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Some idiots get grim reapers and wonder why patients or patients families get upset.



Well hold on there, I have a tat of a grim reaper wearing a Navy dixie cup hat and I am sure I am no idiot. I actually got my tattoos long before they were popular. Then again my tats are on my upper arms so I can easily conceal them.


----------



## Phlipper (Dec 11, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> Of course they do, most people are looking for a cheerleading section for a marginal choice. If they were truly interested in what to do they would research a choice somewhere besides a message board where a bunch of no life EMS geeks hang out:wacko:.



LMAO!  +1    :lol:

I'm covered in ink and have held positions in management in a number of industries over the past 16 years.  I always made sure I didn't get anything that showed with long sleeves and a non-turtlenecked shirt.  Never had an issue, and don't now in EMS.  I just keep them covered.  Simple.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2010)

Sandog said:


> Well hold on there, I have a tat of a grim reaper wearing a Navy dixie cup hat and I am sure I am no idiot. I actually got my tattoos long before they were popular. Then again my tats are on my upper arms so I can easily conceal them.



Yours easily concealed so that does not apply to my point.  My point are the people that gripe that they have to cover their tats of the grim reaper are idiots.  If someone sees you with death on your forearm, back of hand or other exposed area, not going to comfort the family members of the person you are working a code on.  Honestly would offend and even possibly scare the more superstitious patients.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 11, 2010)

What I wonder is what is going to happen when long sleeves get banned in the name of infection control.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2010)

Aidey said:


> What I wonder is what is going to happen when long sleeves get banned in the name of infection control.



I guess then doctors will not be able to wear the lab coats and ties no more.  Oh thats right many of them have already stopped because of infection concerns.  

I guess better hope you have a job that allows tats if and when that occurs.


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 11, 2010)

well as the original poster aka me, the question was if they were acceptable or not and if long sleeve clothing would resolve the issue if it were present..... also i already have one that would be exposed with short sleeves regardless, so if i would need to cover that one what would a full sleeve tattoo matter, as was stated i guess i would just have to ask the proper person when the time comes because there are mixed answers here. was just looking for a heads up on what goes on in the industry in other areas, if you want to be a jackleg about everything when someone is just trying to get some info then just shut up and go read your playgirl or something


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 11, 2010)

and thanks everyone for the information that was actually pertaining to the specific question that was asked


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2010)

nevets_eural said:


> and thanks everyone for the information that was actually pertaining to the specific question that was asked



Your very welcome happy to provide you information you really do not want anytime.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Dec 11, 2010)

nevets_eural said:


> just shut up and go read your playgirl or something



I guess you're implying that anyone who provided an answer you didn't like is a gay man (as if that's an insult?)

or maybe you're trying to insinuate that those people are all women who like porn? (as if that's an insult?)

I think you'll be a real credit to the field of EMS.


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 11, 2010)

no no everything was mostly informative, weather it was ok as long as you do this or i probably wouldnt do it because of this reason.. just could have done without the smartalek  stuff


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 11, 2010)

everyone talks of being professional well how about being abit yourself in a forum where someone is just asking a simple question


----------



## Aidey (Dec 11, 2010)

If you are accusing me of being a smartalek with my comment about long sleeves being banned, I was being serious. As Medic417 pointed out, lab coats and ties are going away because they have been found to collect and spread bacteria. More and more hospitals are being held responsible for any infection a patient develops, meaning that they have to pay for it themselves. Eventually the rules facilities institute to stop infections will trickle down to the field, and I would not be surprised to see long sleeves be banned.  

So, in short. If you don't already have sleeves, don't get them because you don't know what is going to happen in a few years.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Dec 11, 2010)

Aidey said:


> If you are accusing me of being a smartalek with my comment about long sleeves being banned, I was being serious. As Medic417 pointed out, lab coats and ties are going away because they have been found to collect and spread bacteria. More and more hospitals are being held responsible for any infection a patient develops, meaning that they have to pay for it themselves. Eventually the rules facilities institute to stop infections will trickle down to the field, and I would not be surprised to see long sleeves be banned.
> 
> So, in short. If you don't already have sleeves, don't get them because you don't know what is going to happen in a few years.



Eh, I'm not sure that long sleeves will disappear in the field simply because of the environmental conditions involved.  I think it's pretty hard to ask a provider to wear short sleeves in the dead of winter and still focus on patient care and not about how damn cold it is.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nevets...

I would worry about getting through basic school for right now.  There are thousands of EMS workers with ink, and no new policy is going to appear within the few months you are trying to acquire your license.

As far as my school was concerned, if we had tats below our short sleeve clinical shirts, you HAD to cover them.  Their concern was mostly for geriatric patients we would be coming in contact with.  Although ultimatly it was up to the service or ER we were doing our rotations with.  If our image wasnt clean and crisp they had every right to send us home.  I've got ink on my wrists and forarms, nothing crazy, and I had no prob covering them with a white underarmer shirt. 

Good Luck!


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Dec 12, 2010)

nevets_eural said:


> weather it was ok as long as you do this



mhmmm


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 12, 2010)

No problems with tattoos here. I'd like to get a sleeve, eventually... Have to wait until I'm hired at a service/munincipality that allows it, or until I graduate law school...


----------



## hurt88 (Dec 13, 2010)

I havn't read all of the replies here but the best thing I can tell you to do is if your serious about getting into EMS then call the places that you would like to work for once you get licensed and simply ask what kind of rules they practice for tattoos.

For instance I have a half sleeve on my right arm that sticks out fairly far past my sleeve on a short sleeve shirt and when I did my ride alongs with a private ambulance service I had one of the supervisors come up to me and check it out and he thought it was pretty cool and said he was trying to decide what he wanted to get down his arm. With that said they had no rules on tattoos as long as it wasn't anything vulgar.

I think generally as long as you are getting something that doesn't scream out disrespect or hate then you will be fine with whatever you get but again just call where you are planning on working for and ask before hand.

Oh and by the way I'm getting another half sleeve started in a few weeks haha stuff addicting.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Dec 13, 2010)

Frozennoodle said:


> Eh, I'm not sure that long sleeves will disappear in the field simply because of the environmental conditions involved.  I think it's pretty hard to ask a provider to wear short sleeves in the dead of winter and still focus on patient care and not about how damn cold it is.



Yeah, I agree. I can't imagine someone doing a hypothermia call in -10 degree weather while wearing short sleeves, although it would be slightly funny to have the hypothermia calls building up as each team sent to the scene succumbs.


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 14, 2010)

emtstudent25 thanks for the reply.... thats what a reply is supposed to be like, im not planning on getting it untill after school starts anyway so i will have time to discuss it with my teacher and see about what the policys are in my area, north east texas is where im from, so i will see around the dallas area and as always thanks everyone else for the info


----------



## nevets_eural (Dec 14, 2010)

and same thing about the reply to you    hurt88 thanks


----------



## CoffeeInThatNebula (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry to dig up an old topic, but I felt there some helpful comments on this one and figured I'd try and not repeat a post.

I do have tattoos and I plan on getting more.  My question isn't about which tattoos are appropriate or not, but what to do when they're healing?  Anyone with ink knows that tattoos peel and itch like crazy after the first few weeks.  I would think that might be an issue in a medical environment.  I recall wearing a long-sleeve shirt, but peeled skin would actually build up in the sleeves and sometimes I would have to take a break and dump my sleeve contents into a trashbin (when I worked for Best Buy).  

Generally they tell you not to put bandages and whatnot over the tattoos but might that be a good idea in this case?  I'm not sure patients would appreciate getting dead skin and probably some moisturizing lotion on them.  Is there a good way to help prevent that (other than just not getting tattoos).

Also: http://www.chiefsupply.com/Apparel,Uniforms/Accessories/TATJACKET

Anyone know someone that wears these?  I've been eying these for awhile now...


----------



## reaper (Feb 21, 2011)

You can cover a new tat with gauze and not have a problem.

As far as the tat sleeves, yes they are used fairly often. My last service required any visible tattoo be covered. If it was unable to be covered, then you could not work. Some of the guys used those sleeves and they worked well. But, they do get hot.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 23, 2011)

Not to resurface an old thread... I currently have two half sleeves that are %90 covered by most short sleeve uniform shirts.

Problem is I have been wanting full tattoo sleeves for quite a while now and the only reason I do not go forward with it is my job. Does anyone work in a 911 system where visible (non offensive) tattoo's below the elbow are ok?

I am in between jobs right now and emailed a couple EMS agency's about there tattoo policies I maybe interested in.

I love being a Paramedic but I love my personal life also and Tattoo's.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2011)

I just wouldn't do it... Self expression is nice and all but you will be limiting your employment opportunities in a poor economic climate and an over saturated job market. 

Why does the tattoo have to be somewhere visible?


----------



## Dpiner42 (Sep 23, 2011)

nevets_eural said:


> hey im starting my emt-b school in jan. and me and my wife were planning on getting some tattoos around that time, its her first one so i would love to get one with her..... the problem is that i have decided that my next one would be a sleeve on one of my arms but was just a little nervous about getting it and then being able to get hired after school is finished, any thoughts on the situation?  i have no problem covering it up with long sleeve shirts or what ever just wondering if maybe my future employer would maybe look down on me and go with someone who didnt have the tattoos.



I think that tattoos on your forearms are unprofessional, but hey, that's my perspective. I know based on the generation that typically owns and operates companies have a foul ideology about tattoos. It's all about sociology. I think this will change in years to come, but i would advise not to get one that you can't cover easily.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Sep 23, 2011)

schulz said:


> Not to resurface an old thread... I currently have two half sleeves that are %90 covered by most short sleeve uniform shirts.
> 
> Problem is I have been wanting full tattoo sleeves for quite a while now and the only reason I do not go forward with it is my job. Does anyone work in a 911 system where visible (non offensive) tattoo's below the elbow are ok?
> 
> ...



I don't know if there is actually an SOP on it, but I know many FF/P's in Howard County Fire & Rescue that have very visible forearm tats.  

Then again this would require that you work in the dreaded Land of Mary....


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 23, 2011)

Meh, my body is a temple.  I could never deface it with graffiti.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Meh, my body is a temple.  I could never deface it with graffiti.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Musei_vaticani,_cappella_sistina,_retro_02.JPG

Damn graffiti!


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Damn graffiti!



Exactly, thank you for your input.


----------



## MedicJon88 (Sep 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Musei_vaticani,_cappella_sistina,_retro_02.JPG
> 
> Damn graffiti!



Is there a "like" button on the board?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2011)

AchilliesOmega3 said:


> Is there a "like" button on the board?



...


----------



## sexymedic (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a few tattoos... but all are related to EMS (star of life and a medical staff). As long as they're not too big and nothing inappropriate it should be fine


----------



## bigdogems (Sep 23, 2011)

I can only answer for me. I have a ton of ink that shows when I wear short sleeves. Ive only worked on one FD that took issue with it and I had to keep them covered. Its become more accepted in general over the years and I know Tons of fire guys with full sleeves on both arms. In over 10 years I've only had one pt whe made a negative comment about it. And they were a psych pt. As long as you dont get anything stupid you should be fine (naked chicks, ect)

And when you go to your interview wear a suit and make sure they're covered. Get the job then inquire about tattoo policy


----------



## hoss42141 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have tattoos on both forearms and the county that I am going to be working for doesn't care as long as it's not vulgar. There is a lot of places in KY that doesn't care about tattoos as long as it's not vulgar.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 24, 2011)

Our company policy is not on the hands, face, head or neck. Anywhere else is ok.


----------



## EMT91 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I am one of two, maybe three of the over 20 students in my class that does not have a tat!


----------



## 18G (Sep 24, 2011)

Society has pretty much become cool with tattoos. Ink doesnt define the person or tell their story. It's just art and expression. Some are tasteless yeah but overall most tattoos are not bad looking.

I've gotten quite a few compliments from the older generation which was shocking. I had this 80 something year old in the ED look over at her daughter at the bedside and say, "look at his nice tattoos"...lol.

So yeah, tattoos are cool in good taste and moderation (ie no full face ink, etc ha).


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

AchilliesOmega3 said:


> Is there a "like" button on the board?



No, but some of us do have fan clubs.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> No, but some of us do have fan clubs.



But if you create your own fan club it really doesn't count.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I prefer friends to fans, better to be liked than admired so to speak.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2011)

I prefer minions. Better to be feared.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sett (Sep 25, 2011)

*Tattoos*

I am a Paramedic in Atlanta with a full sleeve. I also am a HAZMAT certified shift supervisor. Tattoos havent slowed me down at all.


----------



## mcdonl (Sep 26, 2011)

My department has no rule, I choose to cover them up. I have tattoos, like many people to document phases in my life. Not everyone agrees, some do it by writing, painting... whatever....

The point is, I did them for ME....

I know that it makes some folks nervous, and may even (Right, wrong or indifferent) make some folks lose confidence in me as a provider. I choose not to do that.

My boss at my "regular job" saw me at a Highland Games recently and I was of course wearing a T-Shirt and she was amazed I had tattoos... she has known me for 16+ years and never knew. Turns out she had one too


----------



## MedicJon88 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have two tattoos, the Star of life my my Right upper arm... and the molecular structure of caffeine on my Left upper arm- I measured them to be covered while wearing uniform- so it wasn't an issue.. now i wear scrubs and they are visible- no one cares in the hospital . Most people will ask about the caffeine molecule... and just laugh when I tell them what it is.. I figured i've been drinking coffee for almost a decade and won't stop any time soon... and with the star of life.. its going to be a part of me; its the foundation of my career in healthcare- i won't regret either one.

So I guess- do what you think its right... people are always going to have their opinions about your appearances.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2011)

nevets_eural said:


> hey im starting my emt-b school in jan. and me and my wife were planning on getting some tattoos around that time, its her first one so i would love to get one with her..... the problem is that i have decided that my next one would be a sleeve on one of my arms but was just a little nervous about getting it and then being able to get hired after school is finished, any thoughts on the situation?  i have no problem covering it up with long sleeve shirts or what ever just wondering if maybe my future employer would maybe look down on me and go with someone who didnt have the tattoos.



Aslong as your were the long sleeve uniform, or cover it with an underarmour sleeve they usually do not care. No one has a no tattoo policy, they just have policies stating they can't be visible.


----------



## MedicJon88 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fish said:


> Aslong as your were the long sleeve uniform, or cover it with an underarmour sleeve they usually do not care. No one has a no tattoo policy, they just have policies stating they can't be visible.



I've heard of departments with "swim" test where the whole purpose is to see if you have tattoo(s).


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2011)

AchilliesOmega3 said:


> I've heard of departments with "swim" test where the whole purpose is to see if you have tattoo(s).



It is my understanding that, it was one dept. in CA doing this. And it recieved a ton of backlash, the swim test never really did serve a purpose since everyone passed and no one got canned or disciplined for having tatteroos

Lesson learned from this: When employer says time for swim test, dress like a seal!


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 29, 2011)

Fish said:


> Lesson learned from this: When employer says time for swim test, dress like a seal!



That's what I'm sayin! I have one definite "regret tattoo" that I don't want ANY prospective employer seeing! Then again, you guys are aware theres a paste/makeup stuff made by kat von D *a tattoo artist* to hide your art right?


----------

